# Harness Vest pix



## CuddleMeChi

Hopefully some pix


----------



## CuddleMeChi

Here's a girl style


----------



## ~Ri

COOL more pics please and keep them bigger cause I think you scaled them down to much ....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

yes bigger pics please I am having to use my magnifier glass


----------



## CuddleMeChi

really... How come I see them fine??????....SIGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

they are very small about 1 inch square


----------



## quikdog

Yes, I too would like to see a bigger pic or maybe link to where you found them. I seen something like this at www.chiwawagaga.com, but the pic is a little small to tell...


----------



## sullysmum

Heres one of Fynn in a harness vest i made her.


----------



## PrattFamily

sullysmom. you made that? It looks beautiful.
I would love to know how to make one similar for my baby chi?? Or if you would be interested in making one for me for $$. I am a new chi owner and I have never sewed in my life. lol. I just make her a sweater tonight out of a sock to keep her warm, I know I need to get her a harness, but I think she should be in fashion.


----------



## ilovesadie

Wow, you made it?! You all are too talented for me!! =P Those vest harnesses are perfect for small dogs! If a big dog comes, you can just pull on the leash and up comes your baby...no harm done!


----------



## quikdog

did you line it with something...and does it have velcro fasteners or snaplocks???


----------



## [email protected]

hello cuddlemechi, i would love to order 2 of these if you're selling??? Also, do you ship to UK?

I think you are really talented, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## CuddleMeChi

MY vests come either regular or harness style. The regular vest is reversible with 2 fabric choices so you get 2 in one.

Harness vests can be lined with cotton or satin and can be velcro or snaps, along with the safety buckle. You can go to my fabric link for fabric choices.

http://angelpuppystore.bravehost.com/materials.html

Harness vests only in cotton materials but regular vests can be any material


----------



## Boogaloo

How much are these? (Did I miss the price?) Also - I don't quite get it - (yes, I am slow!) - are they an actual harness that you attach a leash to or do they just slip over the harness to make it prettier? 

Do I need to measure Bosco to get one made? 

They are so cute!!!

Anna


----------



## [email protected]

ive looked on the website but it only shows the dress skirt and the cowboy dress is this all there is on the site or am i just having a problem with my connection??


----------



## CuddleMeChi

I just checked and the link works fine... You have to wait and then scan down. I did however noticed some of the choices have disappeared. I need to go check whats missing so I can correct I think mostly the flannel ones are missing.

Price depends on which kind and what type of lining and fasteners.
The HARNESS vest is an actual harness ,you don't need any other piece of your own. The regular reversibe vest is for wearing and you would need your own collar


----------



## sullysmum

PrattFamily said:


> sullysmom. you made that? It looks beautiful.
> I would love to know how to make one similar for my baby chi?? Or if you would be interested in making one for me for $$. I am a new chi owner and I have never sewed in my life. lol. I just make her a sweater tonight out of a sock to keep her warm, I know I need to get her a harness, but I think she should be in fashion.


........................................Thankyou for your kind comments,if you are in usa it might be easier for you to get them from Cuddlemechi as i am in uk.


----------



## sullysmum

quikdog said:


> did you line it with something...and does it have velcro fasteners or snaplocks???


...................mine are lined with an iron on lining material and they do up by velcro.


----------



## [email protected]

ok so ive had a look at your website and love it. id like to order the snuggle carrier as i said earlier but cant see the matching collars and leads anywhere?


----------



## CuddleMeChi

That info should be on sometime today.... Hopefully.... LOL :wave:


----------



## chi_luv

aww wow those are really nice. how did you make them?


----------



## tanyanubin

I've gone to cuddlemechi's site, and I can't seem to load the harness vest pix. I have a 12-14 week old male chi, and I'd love to get a harness vest for him. And a carrier. The thing is, I know he'll grow lots in the next few months, so are the harness vests adjustable? Or should I just wait?


----------



## tinalicious

Wow, you both are really talented! I'd love to get a vest or a harness for Elle...maybe sometime in the near future!


----------

